# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Фотоработы Ксении Гусмановой

## Tatjana

Хочу представить на этом форуме очень талантливого человека, *Ксению Гусманову*, которая вот уже несколько лет покоряет любителей фотографии о наших четвероногих. Ксения также является  владелицей немецкой овчарки из нашего питомника *Unerschrocken Xanri.*
На нашем форуме Ксения уже давно выставляет свои работы, как в "Интересных снимках", так и в теме потомков Квая. Но её работы настолько выразительны и отличаются по качеству, что мне захотелось создать для них отдельную тему.

Недавно, на одном из форумовских конкурсов фотография Ксении была удостоена первого места с хорошим призом!



Ксения, мы все ждём твои замечательные работы в этой теме! :Ax:

----------


## krisusa

буду и здесь распугивать всех своими шЫдеврами :Ag: 

у меня их много :0228:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Ксения, ну ты мааааастер! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay: 

А фото Ксанри можно?

----------


## Света

Фотографии как живые.

----------


## krisusa

> А фото Ксанри можно?

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa

иногда снимаю живность на пристройство

ищут дом

кот Барсик
http://pesikot.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=231244

----------


## krisusa

кошка Фиона, ооочень активная и игручая

http://pesikot.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=238697

----------


## krisusa

кошка Машка, нежная и трогательная

http://pesikot.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=232533&hl=

----------


## krisusa



----------


## НатальяСт

Добрый день,всегда любуюсь вашими фотоработами!!!! :Ax:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Ксюш, твоя дамочка зимой и летом одним цветом! :Ay: 

А фото мелкой есть уже?

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------

